# Living in Portugal, working in the UK



## TLM (Apr 9, 2008)

We are looking to move to Lagos area later this year and was wondering if anyone is running a UK business from Portugal. I'm looking to do return visits to the UK every 3 weeks or so for meetings etc. Feedback much appreciated

TLM


----------

